# king blanks



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I mite get a rod done but which blank do you guys recommend for kings that is close to 8 maybe 9 foot.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

how much do you want to spend


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

if you can find a gator BS596, that is a great all around king rod. it will toss a small bait fine, and still has enough strength to load up on a heavy bait too. light enough that you can fish it all day without feelings like you worked out. 

there are LOTS of great blanks that have their pros and cons. what specifics are you thinking about? big baits? small baits? 12lb mono? 20 lb mono?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Something pretty flexible that has good tip action and something that can sling a normal sized cig out there. For kings i usually use #15-17 test.I really don't care what it cost just as long as i get my money worth.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

rainshadow's sw1087 is a very good "all around" king blank. very light, 9ft blank. but, as is the case with any lightweight graphite rod, it is very sensitive and you simply cannot allow it to beat around and get any knicks in it. 

batson (actual company) is a great company to deal with and if there is any problem with the blank, they are very good about replacing what they can.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks i'll look into these blanks and see what other people know about them and research them.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i own a rain shadow 1087 and a gator and like them both but you will spend more on a rain shadow and like he said you cant beat them up or they shatter hense the name "rain shatter" gator rods are nice to and less expensive i like mine very much> the rain shadow has a little more of a flimsy tip so you can get cigs and the like a little further out there.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a rainshadow 1087 and seeker ps85 ps 80...I like the rainshadow by far for throwing cigs..The seeker for bigger baits but the 85 will still throw cigs pretty well and can hold up to the abuse..


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

rain shadows are nice but if ur fishing a popular pier(PCB,OIP...) then u might want to go with the gator for the durability..because of all the googans or accidents that DO happen!



that means less fights and ppl bein band for life or year etc...



and it saves you money, but the main thing is personal prefrence!! if it aint comfy then its not worth it so test feel the blank before u buy it...so u dont buy a rod u dont like and have to sell it for a new one


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if you find a gator use it


----------

